# What is this saddle worth?



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Hereford (Tex Tan) ropin saddle made in Yoakum, Texas. I'm not an expert on pricing, but probably worth a little more as long as the tree is solid. Broken trees are fairly common on roping saddles.

Its an assembly line saddle but pretty good. I'd buy it and slap some saddle soap on it and ride


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I would agree with AmazinCaucasian - solid brand.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If the stitching were fixed I would say it was worth at least $400. 

The cost to repair the stitching depends a lot on where it is at and if you have a person nearby to fix those types of things. Some stitching is easy to sew and some is difficult depending on where it is at. 

I have had a heck of a time in the past finding anyone to repair saddle stitching. The boot repair people didn't have a clue and the custom saddle makers were too expensive. Eventually I learned how to sew from a friend and can do many of my own repairs now myself. 

If you have a saddle shop in town you can get a quote on the repair. But either way $175 sounds really cheap for a comfortable, basically sound saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that is a good brand. and the price is good, in my opinon,. would like to see the fit on the horse, without a pad underneath. It may be a little narrow.


----------



## AZguy (Feb 22, 2012)

is there a way to check if the tree is solid myself? it seems to fit pretty good. I am going to get it just based on the fact that it seems to fit my horse well and is probably the most comfortable saddle ive ever ridden in. It definitely needs to be cleaned up though he didnt plan on selling it he just brought it up because we were there when he was putting shoes on one of the horses and the subject came up.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah just put it horn-first on the ground and push down on the seat. If it feels like a flex-tree saddle, it's broken at the bars. 

It could be broken elsewhere. In some instances you'd really have to put if on a horse and tie on to something to feel it. Might be worth doing just to be sure


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hereford is an excellent brand. Where does it need stitching? You could likely do it yourself. I might be able to help you with that. It's not rocket science.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I would have little more pad up front and less in back, i like the saddle, it looks nice!


----------



## AZguy (Feb 22, 2012)

yea ill try and check that the tree is solid. The stiching is only really damaged on the corner where the seat kind of connects to the skirt just to the rear of that d ring with the tag on it in the picture.


----------

